# Sticky  Favorite Concert/Performance DVD's



## Phil M

Okay, we did favorite artists - but I love watching concerts on my HT.
What are your top 5 concert or performance DVD's?

Mine are:
Roger Waters - In The Flesh Live
Eagles - Farewell 1 Tour Live From Melbourne
Funk Brothers - Standing In The Shadows Of Motown
Eric Clapton - Crossroads Guitar Festival
U2 - Go Home, Live From Slane Castle

Almost made the list:
Led Zeppelin - DVD
Deep Purple - Come Hell Or High Water
Santana - Supernatural Live
Ozrics Tentacles - Live At The Pongmasters Ball
Procul Harum - Live


----------



## Fincave

Led Zeppelin - DVD
White Stripes- Under Blackpool lights
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds - God is in the House
Tori Amos - Welcome to sunny Florida
Roger Waters - In the Flesh Live

Incidently they are the only five I own, at least for now!


----------



## Sonnie

I haven't watched that many yet.... well I have but I only have a few real favorties right now...

David Gilmour in Concert
Roger Waters - In The Flesh Live
Sarah Brightman - Live From Las Vegas

I liked Prince - Purple Rain... but that's more of a movie with lot's of music instead of a straight up solid concert.

Honorable mentions are Kansas, Styx, Elton John, and Pink Floyd - The Wall... but I don't imagine I could include them in my top five.

I'm sure my list will grow. I think I've got some good ones on hand to watch in The Eagles and Eric Clapton.


----------



## GregBe

I love concert DVD's. My favorites have to be.

Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider (the first half of the show is a lot of accoustical, while the second half of the show rocks)
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over (my first, but still one of my most played. Even my 3 year old loves this one)
Diana Krall - Live in Paris (if you like Jazz, this one has reference level sound quality)
Keb Mo - Sessions at West 54th (Accoustic Blues, very intimate performance with amazing sound quality.)

If I think of any more, I will post them.


----------



## Otto

Blue Man Group / Complex Rock Tour Live -- Totally lame that it's not in DD or DTS, but awesome nonetheless.

I just added "David Gilmour in Concert" to the top of my Netflix list.

-- Otto


----------



## Sonnie

I think you'll end up buying the DGIC and if you like Floyd... check out the Roger Waters In the Flesh Live too. Fabulous shows.


----------



## Ktulu

I don't watch too many of these but currently the Godsmack Live DVD and Rush in Concert recorded from INHD or HDNet have been getting a lot of play at my place.


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys,
Shortly after getting our projector, Diana and I went out and picked up several DVD concerts.
Of them my personal favorites are:

Crosby, Stills & Nash The acoustic concert (2004) I felt like they were in our room performing just for us... Fantastic must have for CS&N fans....

Eric Clapton unpluged .......... Very well done

Elton John.....Dream ticket ......... 4 disk box set filimed at various venues... Epheses the great amphitheatre was our favorite location.....

Norah Jones and the Handsome Band ......... Another example of the band being in the room with you....

Cream reunion tour 2005 Royal Albert Hall ........ Fun to see them back together after all these years

Sade ....... Sade lovers live Felt like a night out......

Pink Floyd ... The Wall ...... Must have for Floyd fans


The Moody Blues ........ A Night at Red Rock 1992 polished , professional and an amazing place, would have loved to have been there.

Darrel


----------



## Sonnie

I have the Clapton unplugged on LD and it was always one of my wife and I's favorites... I gotta get it on DVD too. I have the One More Car, One More Rider that I haven't even watched yet (shame on me).

I bet that Cream and Moody Blues is good. I'm a pretty big classic rock fan, especially from that era that was maybe a tad before my time. I had no clue about music until I was about 17-18, which was in 78-79.

We have an Elton John DVD concert... can't think of the name of it now but the video is horrendous. I don't think it's Dream Ticket though... is the PQ on it any good?

I was turned on to Sarah Brightman via forum buddies and I've heard a lot about Norah Jones... I'm probably gonna have to give her a spin too.


----------



## Sthrndream

Here lately, Ive really dedicated my HT experience to concert DVDs. Some ones worth buying for both sound and picture quality are in addition to the ones I own in the first thread are:

Metallica S & M - Performs with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

ELO Zoom - Awesome DTS

Bee Gees - One Night Only - DTS

Earth Wind and Fire with Chicago - DTS

Alan Parsons Live in Madrid - Dolby 2.0 only however great sound quality.

DONT BUY FOREIGNER - Poor Lou Graham had brain cancer and spread to his lymph nodes. His voice isnt the same.

The only unfortunate thing in having a high quality HT is that ****** recordings which could sound decent in budget HT can sound like **** on reference systems. Trade off I guess, but not always the best of both worlds. Hope this helps!

Coco:T


----------



## Sthrndream

Forgoot to mention Phil Collins - Finally - Outstanding near reference quality and Moody Blues Live at the Royal Albert Hall

Both DTS and outstanding


----------



## rcarlton

_The Doors collection_...contains _Live at the Hollywood Bowl_, plus _Dance on Fire, The Soft Parade_. All in dolby digital 2.0.

Jim tripping on acid at the Hollywood Bowl...


----------



## F1 fan

RUSH R30
David Gilmore Live in Concert (though he could have at least shaved and dressed up a bit )
James Taylor Live at the Beacon Theatre
Eagles Hell Freezes Over
Eagles Farewell 1 Tour 
Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap
Peter Frampton Live in Detroit
ELO Zoom


----------



## Guest

This is a great thread! I've already found several I need to go check out.

How come no one has mentioned the venerable Talking Heads' "Stop Making Sense" concert video?


----------



## Phil M

nobbie said:


> How come no one has mentioned the venerable Talking Heads' "Stop Making Sense" concert video?


Because we're all waiting for our PF Pulse DVD's to arrive:woohoo: 
Its been so loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.............................


----------



## Guest

Phil M said:


> Because we're all waiting for our PF Pulse DVD's to arrive:woohoo:
> Its been so loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.............................



Somebody school me here, PF Pulse??:scratch:


----------



## Phil M

Sorry Nobbie, try this:

http://www.pinkfloyd.net/


----------



## Guest

Aha! Thanks, Phil! Yep, I'm in for that, too. But those are a bit off from now, no? December? Gotta get some stuff now, for sure!


----------



## Guest

My two favorites (both mentioned already):

Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider (DTS track is awesome)
The Eagles - Farewell Tour (This and Hell Freezes Over have the best sound mix of any concert DVD I've heard so far.)


----------



## MrPorterhouse

caser85 said:


> My two favorites (both mentioned already):
> 
> Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider (DTS track is awesome)
> The Eagles - Farewell Tour (This and Hell Freezes Over have the best sound mix of any concert DVD I've heard so far.)


Eric Clapton "One More CaR, One More Rider" is awesome, and Elton John "Dream Ticket" is lots of fun.


----------



## Sonnie

I've got Elton John: One Night Only: The Greatest Hits Live! I love the music, but the video is horrendous. About the worst I've seen, with the exception of Little Feat.

It appears it is included in Dream Ticket. Is it just as bad in this set and how are the other concerts?


----------



## MrPorterhouse

Sonnie said:


> I've got Elton John: One Night Only: The Greatest Hits Live! I love the music, but the video is horrendous. About the worst I've seen, with the exception of Little Feat.
> 
> It appears it is included in Dream Ticket. Is it just as bad in this set and how are the other concerts?


Yep. Typical horrible video quality, but I don't mind one bit because the experience is amazing and ust tons of fun.


----------



## FlashJim

I love concerts. I went to my first when I was 12 in 1978. Bad Company. I've been hooked ever since.

I have dozens of favorite concerts, my latest being *Rammstein: Live Aus Berlin
*. The scale of the show is amazing. 

*Depeche Mode: One Night in Paris: The Exciter Tour 2001* is a must see too. My wife surprized me with 7th row tickets to this show when it came to Houston.


----------



## Guest

This is not my favorite DVD, but my wife purchased "Destiny's Child - Live in Atlanta" and it's a surprisingly good DVD. The 5.1 mix sounds great, and there are about 20 different songs during the concert. Most pop concert DVDs have either too much crowd noise or are just a really bad mix, but this one is good. I would recommend it.


----------



## khellandros66

Roy Orbison: With Friends (A Night in Black and White) I actually saw and recorded this off INHD2

Roger Waters: In The Flesh
Santana: Supernatural
The Who: Live At the Royal Albert Hall

~Bob


----------



## Guest

I have experienced the Eagles and their Hell Freezes Over at Pupton's,
he has a much better system than I do, and I can say that the guitarwork
sounded great.

On my own system, the best I have heard so far is Hillsong/Delirious: Unified Praise.
I am so new to HT that I have not had a chance to catch others yet.
I am looking forward to trying out much more.

But Bob, I wonder if a DVD can catch the mood of the days when you could
walk down shadyside late 60's/early 70's and stop in at a club in the afternoon and sit and listen
to the musicians rehearsing for their upcoming performance that night...

akitaboy


----------



## Adz

caser85 said:


> My two favorites (both mentioned already):
> 
> Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider (DTS track is awesome)
> The Eagles - Farewell Tour (This and Hell Freezes Over have the best sound mix of any concert DVD I've heard so far.)



Clapton's One More Car, One More Rider, is far and away the best DVD soundtrack I have ever heard. The whole DVD is great but if you want to impress your buddies (or customers in my case) put on tracks 15, 16, and 17 (Cocaine, Wonderful Tonight, then into Layla) which is beyond intense. :hail: :hail: :hail: 

And you may laugh, but Cyndi Lauper put out a DVD not too long ago called Live...At Last, and while overall its a decent DVD sonically, Track 12 (True Colors) for some reason rivals even the best Clapton or Eagles song in terms of sonic performance. Just listening to those vocals on that one song is reason enough to buy it.


----------



## nitrox1

Pink Floyd- The Pulse
Neil Young- Heart of Gold
Led Zeppelin- 2 dvd set
Queen- Greatest Video Hits 1
Peter Frampton- Live in Detroit
James Taylor- Pull Over

These are some of my favorites and some are even recorded in DTS


----------



## JorgenMan

Bobby McFerrin | Live in Montreal

This is Bobby's performance at the 2005 Montreal Jazz Festival, and it's simply astounding. I think Bobby McFerrin is one of the most talented vocalists I've ever heard. Excellent tone, perfect intonation and pitch, and very creative.


----------



## goatfarm

Concert DVDs aren't something I purchase with any regularity. They have to be timeless and appeal to my musical tastes as well. And my tastes are far from mainstream. So aside from the aforementioned Eagles disc my two favorites are:

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Staatskapelle Berlin; Pierre Boulez, conductor
Euroarts DVD 2054418

Jazz Scene USA: 1962 recordings of Stan Kenton and his Orchestra (including mellophoniums!), and the Frank Rosolino Quartet.
Shanachie DVD 6311


----------



## JRace

Pulse - as this was my first real concent I ever attended...
Primus - Hallucino-Genetics Tour...a must for any Primus fan. Frizzle Fry in its entirety and Tim on Drums!

Awaiting my copy of Les Claypool's Fancy band DVD - The concert in Vancouver was intense.
Also awaiting Jesse Cook's DVD


----------



## rcarlton

Just saw _Heart, Live in Seattle_. Terrific video, Nancy is the most beautiful woman in Rock. Ann looked good, from the knees down, but boy can she sing! She might have lost some weight.

Presented in DD and DTS 5.0.


----------



## Guest

Diana Krall - Live in Paris DTS edition

Great music with excellent sound stage. I am not even a fan of Diana Krall, but this recording is phenomenal.


----------



## F1 fan

JRace;38896
Also awaiting Jesse Cook's DVD[/QUOTE said:


> I got this one for Fathers day and I really like it it.It is one of the best sounding concert DVD's Ive yet heard.


----------



## F1 fan

rcarlton said:


> Just saw _Heart, Live in Seattle_. Terrific video, Ann looked good, from the knees down, but boy can she sing!
> Presented in DD and DTS 5.0.


Agreed, Ann's performance was incredible.


----------



## Guest

Not mentioned was:
Queen - We Will Rock You.
It was recorded in 1982, but the audio is still awesome. You have to get past Freddie Mercury losing clothes as the songs go on, but a real good concert.
I played it for a friend about two years ago, he still talks about it (the sound, not Freddie)


----------



## mazersteven




----------



## cruzmisl

Yanni Live-The Concert Event

Don't laugh - it's a stellar DVD, a concert of epic proportions. Very high quality and a great musical experience. I have played this for people that point and laugh when I mention Yanni and they end up buying it for themselves. Also recorded in DTS. Best $20 I've spent in years


----------



## rcarlton

Just got this Deep Purple DVD. Will give it a spin.


----------



## OvalNut

This one is "put the remote down and just watch/listen" kind of good. Remarkable musicianship and composition.











Tim
:drive:


----------



## jvc

My favorites are:
Hell Freezes Over by The Eagles. I prefer this one over the newest one.
One Night Only - The Greatest Hits Live at Madison Square Gardens by Elton John.
The first and second dvd concerts by Norah Jones. Looking forward to the third one.
Pulse by Pink Floyd.
Back In The U.S. by Paul McCartney.
Live at Royal Albert Hall by Cream.

I have quite a few more, but these get played the most. :bigsmile:

Oh yeah.......I forgot Live in Paris by Diana Krall. It's hard to believe she's married to Elvis Costello!


----------



## Guest

*Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere*
Great band, awesome songs, by far the best sounding concert DVD (ever), great performance (and slightly quirky video editing which leaves some people cold)

*Eric Clapton & Friends - Concert for George*
Wonderful stuff, also a bonus performance by Monty Python (John Cleese's stand in was... Tom Hanks)

*Pink Floyd - Pulse*
*Rush - in Rio*
*Led Zeppelin - DVD*


----------



## Guest

The Band - the Last Waltz : saw this in the cinema when it first came out

Crowded House - Farewell Concert Sydney : one of my favourite bands in front of their home crowd - magic!








Pioneer 607XD, Yamaha RX2600, Tannoy Arena 500, Denon DVD2930, Sky HD


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

I have a few...........

My favorite, Eagles, Farewell live from Melbourne, HD DVD, DTS.
3 Doors Down, Away from the sun, live from Houston Texas, DTS.
Sarah Mclachlan, Storytellers, DTS.
ELO, Zoom tour live, DTS.
Matchbox Twenty, Storytellers, DTS.
Natalie Merchant, Storytellers, 5.1 DD.
REM, Perfect Square Live, 5.1 DD.
Nine Inch Nails Live, Beside you in time, HD DVD.


----------



## rcarlton

Right now I would vote for The Band-_The Last Waltz_. Awesome. The audio commentary was pretty good too.


----------



## Guest

1. Depeche Mode: One night in Paris
2. Fleetwood Mac: The Dance
3. Natalie Merchant: VH1 Story Tellers
4. David Gilmore: At the Royal Albert Hall
5. Tribute to David Hall and Burt Bacharach (The Dione Warwick set)
6. James Taylor: Live at the Beacon Theater
7. The Cure: Trilogy
8. BeeGees: One night only
9. Pink Floyd: Pulse
10. Cranberries: Live in Paris

And a MUST SEE in BluRay: Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds: From Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## tonyvdb

Im a big Jazz fan, 
Lee Ritenour features many guests including Dave Grusin, Abraham Laboriel and many other great jazz musicians. He recently came out with a DVD called Overtime and its just fantastic to watch and is in DTS widescreen filmed with High definition cameras. 

I also have a DVD for all you Christians on here by Michael W. Smith called Worship that was recorded here in Edmonton Alberta Canada at an event for young adults called YC where 17,000 attended and is in Wide screen with Dolby digital. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

Some of my favs:

Phish-It (live performance disc)
Phish-Live in Brooklyn
String Cheese Incident-Live At Austin City Limits
String Cheese Incident-Live At The Fillmore


----------



## SteveB

tonyvdb, why did you have to do that to me? I read all these lists and thought there were some I'd like to try and then I see your post and see Lee Ritenour. Now I have to go spend more money.
I'm sitting here listening to Fourplay on the ipod and never knew that Lee was the guitarist in that band. I knew there was a reason I liked their music so much.


----------



## vicmacb

I have a rather large collection of concert DVDs and after reading the lists above I guess I'm going to have to add to it. I'm surprised to see no Springsteen DVDs in the list to date. Springsteen DVDs were the reason I got into HT in the first place. When I saw the double DVD Live in New York concert I decided right there that it was time for a big screen and a 5.1 system. If you have never seen The Boss in concert check out Live in NY or the Rising. Nobody puts on a show like Springsteen and his DVDs are always top class. In saying that my five favourite DVDs

Springsteen Live in NY
Springsteen The Rising
Springsteen live in Dublin
Springsteen Storytellers
Pink Floyd Pulse

Other notables: Bob Marley Legend, Peter Gabriele Growing Up, Secret World, The Last Waltz, Cat Stevens Majicat, Eagles HFO, Annie Lennox.... The new Celine Dion live in Vegas is good too as well as Sarah McLaughlin's live show in Toronto....


----------



## jvc

I like Elmer Fudd singing Springsteen:

I'm dwiving in my car
I turn on the wadio.........


----------



## bigbang

Funny!!!


----------



## rentangz

Here are my favorite live concert performance in dvd:

1. Eagles-Hell Freezes Over
2. Eagles Farewell Tour 1
3. Bee Gees-One Night Only
4. Phil Collins Live
5. James Taylor- Pull Over
6. Heart in Seattle
7. Toto 25th Anniversary
8. The Corrs
9. Van Halen Live Without A Net
20. U2-Elevation


----------



## JTDINVA

My two favorites are :

Roger Waters - In the Flesh 

Eagles - Hell Freezes Over

The quality of the DTS soundtrack on both of these is fantastic.

I also enjoy Pink Floyd - PULSE, but the quality isn't great in comparison.


----------



## gychang

SteveB said:


> tonyvdb, why did you have to do that to me? I read all these lists and thought there were some I'd like to try and then I see your post and see Lee Ritenour. Now I have to go spend more money.


tonyvdb: u r a bad boy, I just went to amazon to order....

gychang


----------



## robertcharles123

Pink Floyd- Pulse


----------



## Guest

Well, I'm surprised no one mentioned "PARTY AT THE PALACE". recorded a few years ago in England featuring EVERYONE!!!. Recorded in stunning 16x9 and DTS. It's a real treat.

Also, of course, Roy Orbison-Black and White Night - now on Blu Ray and in WIDESCREEN!


----------



## Ayreonaut

There are two classical Blu-Ray orchestral concerts out now.



















A third will be released on February 9.










The Pyong Yang concert is very good. Not the best performance I've _ever_ seen, but very good. The audio quality is excellent. The second movement of the New World Symphony put a lump in my throat. The "making of" extra was every bit as fascinating as the concert itself; a documentary of this historical event.

The Brandenburg Concertos are performed in a prettier venue, so the HD video is definately more pleasing to look at. The performers stand to play, and there are some virtuosos in this group. Jaw dropping talent to a novice like me. I enjoyed this thoroughly. 

Here's a site that shows all of the classical blu-rays by type. LINK


----------



## Ricci

Not my absolute favorite but I just watched Elton John's the Red Piano concert on BR. It's worth a watch. He does most of the hits and favorites. The stage and backdrop is really nice and the SQ is good. 

Other favorites of mine among MANY are...
Rush: Live in Rio
Pantera: All 3 DVD's
Neurosis: A Sun That Never Sets DVD


----------



## punman

Andrew Lloyd Webber - the Royal Albert Hall celebration. Don't own it but have seen it once. Would like to find it.

Eagles - Farewell Melbourne Tour. Got it for Christmas. Can't stop playing it. I hear raves about Hell Freezes Over but have only heard the audio CD of that one. Can it really be better than Farewell Tour? I liked the song selection better on Farewell Melbourne.


----------



## nitrox1

The farewell tour is great hard to imagine better.


----------



## Zen Traveler

Both Eagles Concerts
Pink Floyd Pulse
Sarah McLachlan Afterglow Live (again;-)
Dido Live

On any given day one of these could knock off one of the above:

ZZ Top Live From Texas
depeche Mode One night in paris
Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live

Fwiw and imo, the various Elton John, U2, The Who, Genesis, Queen and Clapton DVD concerts are pretty good, but sometimes the crowd noise becomes a little too encompassing imo. :dizzy:


----------



## spin

Some concert DVDs I've enjoyed watching:

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere...
Blackfield - Live in NYC
Opeth - Roundhouse Tapes
Nine Inch Nails - Beside You in Time
Nine Inch Nails - And All That Could Have Been
Alice in Chains - MTV Unplugged
ISIS - Clearing the Eye


----------



## Rancho5

I read this thread thinking I'd get some ideas of concert DVD's to purchase. My entire HT "enthusiasm" was due to the release of "Rush in Rio". Now that the actual, dedicated HT is almost finished, I am looking forward to many a concert evening. Concerts were THE reason I got into HT. Here goes... in no particular order.

Sting: Brand new Day. (Has an incessent buzzing sound but for "Desert Rose" I crank it anyway)

Andrea Bocelli: Tuscany. (DTS, great recording)

Bonnie Raitt: Road Tested (It's OK)

Paul McCartney: Back in the US (Not a big fan, impluse buy, $10?? PM Me)

Celine Dion: A New Day (Great fidelity but wierd costumes, her "Frenchness" really shows)

Eric Clapton: Unplugged (Not great quality)

Bee Gees: One Night Only (Wonderful video, outstanding DTS audio)

Rush: Rush in Rio (Where it all started!)

Rush: R30 (They got this recording right, unlike Rio)

Rush : Snakes and Arrows (Even better than R30)

Seal: Live in Paris (Pretty good, in DTS)

Don Henley: Inside Job (I watch Hell Freezes Over too often to enjoy this one)

Harry Connick Jr: Only You (Pretty video)

Roger Waters: In the Flesh Live (Amazing...and cheap too!)

Pink Floyd: Pulse (The Standard by which I judge all others)

Diana Krall: Live in Paris (Bought before HT completion, unwatched)

The Doors: Live in Europe (Bought before HT completion, unwatched)

Van Moorison: Live at Montreaux (Bought before HT completion, unwatched)

INXS: Live Baby Live (Michael Hutchence, the last true rock god...in starred leather pants no less)

Eagles: Farewell Tour Melbourne, (Don't watch it much)

Eagles :Hell Freezes over (The reason I don't watch the above concert much)

ELO: Zoom

Sade: (NICE for romantic evenings)


----------



## Lordoftherings

In no particular order:

* Neil Young: "Heart of Gold".
* Lucinda Williams: "Live from Austin Tx".
* Talkink Heads: "Stop Making Sense".
* Diana Krall: "Live in Paris".
* James Taylor: "Live at the Beacon Theater".

_____________________________________

Extras:

* Santana: "Supernatural Live".
* Keb' Mo': "Sessions at West 54th".
* The Best of Sessions at West 54th Volume 1.
* The Best of Sessions at West 54th Volume 2.
* "One Love" The Bob Marley All-Star Tribute. 

_____________________________________

Few more:

* Rolling Stones: "Live at the MAX".
* The Rolling Stones: "Bridges to Babylon Tour '97-98".
* Eurythmics: "Peace Tour".
* Neil Young: "Silver & Gold".
* John Fogerty: "Premonition".

_____________________________________

Some More:

* Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: "High Grass Dogs" Live from the Fillmore.
* Roger Waters: In the Flesh - Live".
* Eagles: "Hell Freezes Over".
* Roy Orbison: "Black & White Night".
* Fleetwood Mac: "The Dance".

_____________________________________

More:

* Steely Dan's: "Two Against Nature".
* Peter Frampton: "Live in Detroit".
* Rickie Lee Jones: "Live at the Wiltern Theater".
* Tina Turner: "Live in Amsterdam - Wildest Dream Tour".
* Bee Gees: "One Night Only".

---> And many many more...

____________________________________

BUT, right now, my very top five favorites are:

#1. Jeff Beck - "performing this week... Live at Ronnie Scott's".
#2. "Where the Light is": John Mayer live in Los Angeles.
#3. Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: "Live at Radio City".
#4. The Police: "Certifiable" Live in Buenos Aires.
#5. Jethro Tull: "Live at Montreux".

))) And these last five here, in particular on Blu-ray. :T


----------



## drummerbill

Just scored a bunch of Blu-Ray Concert/ videos from a store blowing them out at $10.99 each.

I will start with a quick comment on each. This is my opinion of the Blue-Ray versions on a 61" Samsung DLP with a Marantz 6003 with all Kef Uni-q speakers calibrated properly.

K.D. Lang "Live in London". Reference quality audio and video. Not twang county music, but nicely done ballads and songbook. Beautiful lighting and intimate performance. 

Pat Metheny "The Way Up- Live". Nicely done all instrumental audio and video. Smooth jazz that will put you in a dreamy distant world. IMHO.

Return To Forever "Live at Montreux 2008". This one is a subwoofer/ speaker workout. Jazz Rock instrumental fusion, nicely filmed. Nice mix, reminicent of the show I saw in NY.

Jeff Beck "Performing This Week". Nicely filmed jazz/ rock fusion with a brighter mix than the above examples. A true jem for Beck/ fusion fans. IMHO

Santana "Hymns for Peace" Live at Montreux 2004. Allstar concert with Santana Band, John McLaughlin {gtr}, and a monster band including H Hancock {Keys}. Long show {Over 3 hours} with a bunch of African vocalists singing covers, but there is a good 1/2 of it that has great "burning" instrumental jams.

Heart "Alive in Seattle". If you dig this band, the audio and video are nicely done. Full hi-def AV.

George Michael "Live in London". Ok, I bought this for the wife. True concert like experience, great audio and video. {Not for the homophobic} I thought this was a good demo for my system. My wife and her friends had a wine and concert experience, and danced and cried though the whole performance.

Pink "Funhouse Tour". {File under the wifes "style"} New concert, full hi-def speaker work-out in a circus like stage setting and lots of Pink shown in various states of undress. IMHO

Michael Jackson "This is It". Another wife selection, but something I actually enjoyed with the kids.
This is a collection of hi-def rehearsal performances done right before Michael passed. Nice documentary explaining the work involved in what was going to be 50+ perfomances at England's O2 Concert Arena. This one suprised me, as it actually comes across as a concert if you use your imagination. Audio well done. IMHO

Stevie Wonder "Live at Last". Full Hi-def AV. Nice career spanning collection of music for Stevie fans.
I wasn't that impressed with the mix, but it works. {I ended up boosting the sub for this, which I never ever do.}

Deep Purple "Live at Montreux 2006". Nicely done, with newer guitarist Steve Morse {Dixxie Dreggs/ solo} on guitar. Rocking good speaker workout .

Alice Cooper "Live at Montreux 2005" . Not sure why I purchased this. {$10 ? } I guess if you are a Cooper fan you might like this. The DTX mix is harsh to these ears. Crank it at concert level and it hurts even more. IMHO Actually though, the wife and kids enjoyed the horror show theatics and rock concert experience. Your mileage will vary.

Moody Blues "Lovely To See You - Live" . Nice concert for "Moodies" fans. Ok AV, with an older concert feel as far as camera editing. Mix is done nicely, nothing too spectacular though. IMHO
I enjoyed this.

Eric Clapton and Steve Windwood "Live from Madison Square Garden" . Nicely done mix and camera work for the true fan. Not the "bang" I get from the first four discs I listed, though.

Stevie Nicks "Live". This was a Soundstage concert filmed for PBS. I honestly think that the audio and video are done wonderfully. If you are a Stevie or Fleetwood Mac fan, I think you will love this. I think this disc directed by Joe thomas, blows away the later era Soundstages done on PBS. :clap:

Steve Vai "Where The Wild things Are". New blu-ray offering only 720 dpi video and 5.1 dolby digital audio. Despite the lower guality AV this is still done nicely for those fans of instrumentsl "shred fest" guitar fusion/ monster musician music. Wonderful electic violinists in the band, and a speaker workout.

Jethro Tull "Live at Montreux- 2003". Not Ian's classic musician line-up band but a good representation of his later tours. IMHO. The mix is bright to these ears and required tweeking. Still a good offering for fans of the music/ genra.

Ok, I have another dozen to comment on but am tired of typing.:hissyfit:


----------



## wynshadwm

:clap::clap: love this thread" hi all, haven't posted in a long time,... 
but yes hell freezes over the Eagles, 1994 the coming together effort, "that was a master recording" also Diana Krall live in Paris!! shes my fave jazz lady.

thought someone would ave mentioned (*3 three doors down"* LIVE away from the sun) monster music 2005 in Huston Texas, (this one is a surround experience!! this will put your setup to work, check it out 

I'll have a few more next time


----------



## bigbang

I'll give it try. Just "BIN" on evilbay for $7.99!


----------



## wynshadwm

bigbang said:


> I'll give it try. Just "BIN" on evilbay for $7.99!


good!! in addition to a great performance" all 72 minutes of it, you'll also love the choices of AUDIO,..... 

hey any "Peter Gabriel" fans out their, here's my favorites DVD'S *my secret world live* and *growing up LIVE*


----------



## doc5150

Since I am a huge VH fan, Van Halen "Live without a net" The sound from Eddie's live rig in this is amazing.


----------



## bigbang

Ok, just ordered that one too!


----------



## chashint

My brother loaned me Neil Young Heart of Gold and I really enjoyed it a lot.
Excellent performance and very good sound quality.
Its a toss up between this and the Roy Orbison Black and White Night DVD, hard to beat either one.
Oh yeah, I just thought of one more ... A Concert For George


----------



## gooddoc

Jeff Beck - "performing this week... Live at Ronnie Scott's". It's a blu-ray, not DVD, but it is a must see/listen for Jeff Beck fans IMO


----------



## doc5150

gooddoc said:


> Jeff Beck - "performing this week... Live at Ronnie Scott's". It's a blu-ray, not DVD, but it is a must see/listen for Jeff Beck fans IMO


Very good show, I have seen it on the Palladia channel, the young gal that plays bass for him is awsome. I might actually pick this one up, its a keeper.


----------



## bigbang

I'm not what you'd call a Beck "fan", but that show was outstanding! Caught it on pldia as well. Another to add to my list.


----------



## kudo11

all im gonna say is eric clapton. he is by far one of the most talented and ahead of his time artists. i bet you didnt know that he used to teach other guitarists. one more car and one more rider has dts and it will lull you in to a fantasy world.


----------



## Trick McKaha

The Who - The Kids Are All Right

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

Union Station - Live

Sting - A Winter's Night

And also, a PBS tribute to Paul Simon that had several performers doing great covers of his songs.

And one more, T Rex - Born to Boogie

And another, Joe Cocker - Mad Dogs and the Englishmen. That one has Leon Russel at his finest, together with Joe belting it out like nobody else can.


----------



## Mik2121

drummerbill said:


> Just scored a bunch of Blu-Ray Concert/ videos from a store blowing them out at $10.99 each.
> 
> I will start with a quick comment on each. This is my opinion of the Blue-Ray versions on a 61" Samsung DLP with a Marantz 6003 with all Kef Uni-q speakers calibrated properly.
> 
> K.D. Lang "Live in London". Reference quality audio and video. Not twang county music, but nicely done ballads and songbook. Beautiful lighting and intimate performance.
> 
> Pat Metheny "The Way Up- Live". Nicely done all instrumental audio and video. Smooth jazz that will put you in a dreamy distant world. IMHO.
> 
> Return To Forever "Live at Montreux 2008". This one is a subwoofer/ speaker workout. Jazz Rock instrumental fusion, nicely filmed. Nice mix, reminicent of the show I saw in NY.
> 
> Jeff Beck "Performing This Week". Nicely filmed jazz/ rock fusion with a brighter mix than the above examples. A true jem for Beck/ fusion fans. IMHO
> 
> Santana "Hymns for Peace" Live at Montreux 2004. Allstar concert with Santana Band, John McLaughlin {gtr}, and a monster band including H Hancock {Keys}. Long show {Over 3 hours} with a bunch of African vocalists singing covers, but there is a good 1/2 of it that has great "burning" instrumental jams.
> 
> Heart "Alive in Seattle". If you dig this band, the audio and video are nicely done. Full hi-def AV.
> 
> George Michael "Live in London". Ok, I bought this for the wife. True concert like experience, great audio and video. {Not for the homophobic} I thought this was a good demo for my system. My wife and her friends had a wine and concert experience, and danced and cried though the whole performance.
> 
> Pink "Funhouse Tour". {File under the wifes "style"} New concert, full hi-def speaker work-out in a circus like stage setting and lots of Pink shown in various states of undress. IMHO
> 
> Michael Jackson "This is It". Another wife selection, but something I actually enjoyed with the kids.
> This is a collection of hi-def rehearsal performances done right before Michael passed. Nice documentary explaining the work involved in what was going to be 50+ perfomances at England's O2 Concert Arena. This one suprised me, as it actually comes across as a concert if you use your imagination. Audio well done. IMHO
> 
> Stevie Wonder "Live at Last". Full Hi-def AV. Nice career spanning collection of music for Stevie fans.
> I wasn't that impressed with the mix, but it works. {I ended up boosting the sub for this, which I never ever do.}
> 
> Deep Purple "Live at Montreux 2006". Nicely done, with newer guitarist Steve Morse {Dixxie Dreggs/ solo} on guitar. Rocking good speaker workout .
> 
> Alice Cooper "Live at Montreux 2005" . Not sure why I purchased this. {$10 ? } I guess if you are a Cooper fan you might like this. The DTX mix is harsh to these ears. Crank it at concert level and it hurts even more. IMHO Actually though, the wife and kids enjoyed the horror show theatics and rock concert experience. Your mileage will vary.
> 
> Moody Blues "Lovely To See You - Live" . Nice concert for "Moodies" fans. Ok AV, with an older concert feel as far as camera editing. Mix is done nicely, nothing too spectacular though. IMHO
> I enjoyed this.
> 
> Eric Clapton and Steve Windwood "Live from Madison Square Garden" . Nicely done mix and camera work for the true fan. Not the "bang" I get from the first four discs I listed, though.
> 
> Stevie Nicks "Live". This was a Soundstage concert filmed for PBS. I honestly think that the audio and video are done wonderfully. If you are a Stevie or Fleetwood Mac fan, I think you will love this. I think this disc directed by Joe thomas, blows away the later era Soundstages done on PBS. :clap:
> 
> Steve Vai "Where The Wild things Are". New blu-ray offering only 720 dpi video and 5.1 dolby digital audio. Despite the lower guality AV this is still done nicely for those fans of instrumentsl "shred fest" guitar fusion/ monster musician music. Wonderful electic violinists in the band, and a speaker workout.
> 
> Jethro Tull "Live at Montreux- 2003". Not Ian's classic musician line-up band but a good representation of his later tours. IMHO. The mix is bright to these ears and required tweeking. Still a good offering for fans of the music/ genra.
> 
> Ok, I have another dozen to comment on but am tired of typing.:hissyfit:



I ll give a try Santana "Hymns for Peace" Live at Montreux 2004.


----------



## grassy

Score by dream theater and back in the us by macartney are two of my favs.


----------



## typ44q

I do enjoy concerts on DVD/ Blu-ray a few of my favorites are:

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City: The audio and video quality of this is exceptional, if you are a fan of Dave and Tim this is a must own.

John Mayer: Where the Light Is: I am a big John Mayer fan and love this, it covers a very wide range of his music and has some fun behind the scenes stuff between different sets. Highly recommended!

Elton 60: Live at Madison Square Garden: another must own on blu ray, outstanding performance with just about perfect audio and video quality.

Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood live from Madison Square Garden

Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010: great performances

Jack Johnson: En Concert this is a fun collection of live performances mixed with a bit of documentary.

Between the Lines: Sara Bareilles Live at the Filmore

Billy Joel: Live At Shea Stadium

Legends: Live At Montreux 1997

Chris Botti in Boston: great performance

Concert for George: a bit disappointed with the video quality on blu but the audio is excellent as is the concert itself. I also have this on DVD and it was worth upgrading just for the audio.

Sting: Live in Berlin

Live From Abbey Road: Best of Season One: some great performances, lots of different artists on this disk most I liked some I did not but it was well worth it for the ones I like. 

Paul Simon & Friends: Library of Congress

Queen Rock Montreal & Live Aid

James Taylor One Man Band: I have this on DVD and would love to get it on blu-ray should it become available


----------



## bigbang

typ44q said:


> I do enjoy concerts on DVD/ Blu-ray a few of my favorites are:
> 
> Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City: The audio and video quality of this is exceptional, if you are a fan of Dave and Tim this is a must own.
> 
> 
> James Taylor One Man Band: I have this on DVD and would love to get it on blu-ray should it become available


+1 on the Live @ Radio City, and I'm not really a Dave Mathews fan. Tim's (and Dave's) perfomance is OUTSTANDING!

Thanks for reminding me about the One Man Band, I need to pick that up b-ray or not.


----------



## hdmiii

Hi, 
I would like to add some of my recommendations to this list. lddude:

Chris Botti: Live in Boston... Everyone I show it to goes out and purchases a copy.

The Police: Certifiable... Awesome Picture, great sound. I watched it on a 70" Elite t.v. and the contrast was amazing.

Paul Simon & friends: Library of Congress...Lyle Lovett, Alison Krauss and James Taylor all had great performances. Video and audio are great. 

The Cowboy Junkies: Trinity Sessions Revisited....Recorded in an old church with no audience. Sound is terrific. 

Diana Krall: Live in Paris....Picture is good, sound is great and so is the music.

Daina Krall: Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival....Picture is not as good, the sound is great and so is the music.

Rush: Time Machine....I have been disappointed in with the sound of their other dvd's and Time Machine is a definite improvement.


----------



## Rancho5

Just picked up Joe Bonamassa at the Beacon on Bluray. Fantastic concert if you like amazing blues rock! This guy can play. Just about every song has an amazing guitar solo. Highly recommend. Guests include Beth Hart (Janice lives on!), John Hiatt and Paul Rogers. A new favorite for sure.


----------



## Norcuron

I recently purchased the Toto Falling in Between Live. I will say it is one of the best sounding Blu-rays I have ever heard. It is mixed very well and the overall sound quality is amazing. The video quality is also very good. It is a great demo to show off your system.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

+1 for Falling In Between Live – a great concert video from a great band! I agree that the sound quality is excellent, but the bass is somewhat muddy. And I do wish with concert videos in general that they’d quit trying to mix them in stereo. That’s fine for studio recordings, but it just doesn’t work for a video when you hear the guitar from the left speaker and the player is on the right side of the screen!

Neverthess, the stage lighting and video production for Falling In Between Live is simply outstanding! You can’t underestimate those two in a concert video. I also have Toto’s 25th Anniversary in Amsterdam video, and the stage lighting for that show runs from bland to flat-out garish.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## BeeMan458

mentioned anywhere.

...

Maybe there's no DVDs. Great Fogerty concernt performance.


----------



## hjames

Bluray - "Toto - 35th Anniversary Tour Live from Poland" - amazingly good looking video and sound
Bluray - "Dukes of September Live" - Donald Fagen, Michael McDonald, Boz Scaggs -hits and songs they love
Bluray - "Bryan Ferry - Live at Lyon" - (its not Roxy Music, but... ) A good recording and a nice show 
Bluray - "Diana Krall - Live in Rio" - A good recording and a nice show & some nice bonus tracks
DVD - The Concert for George" - stunningly good show with an amazing line up of talent + Monty Python
more later


----------



## Nerdist

Some of my favorites...

Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense
Chris Botti in Boston
U2: Elevation
KISS Unplugged
Garbage: One Mile High
Blue Man Group: How to be a Rock Star
Pearl Jam Unplugged
Eddie Vedder: Water on the Road
Fleetwood Mac: The Dance
Pink Floyd: Pulse
Jimi Hendrix Live at Monterey
Pearl Jam: Let's Play Two
U2: 360 at The Rose Bowl
Billy Joel at Shea Stadium


----------



## djordjije

Rock in Rio!

That concert blew my mind when I first got its DVD a while back. 

And still sounds great on new media.


----------



## neiser

Billie Eilish - i love you (Live At The Greek Theatre)


----------

